# Medical News Today- APRISO(TM) Granted FDA Marketing Approval For Maintenance Of Remission Of Ulcerative Colitis



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Salix Pharmaceuticals, Ltd. (NASDAQ: SLXP) today announced that the U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA) has granted marketing approval for APRISO(TM) (mesalamine) extended-release capsules 0.375 g. APRISO is a locally-acting aminosalicylate indicated for the maintenance of remission of ulcerative colitis (UC) in adults. APRISO is the first and only mesalamine product approved by the FDA for once-a-day dosing for the maintenance of remission of ulcerative colitis.View the full article


----------

